# Would you have your beloved Golden cloned?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's a tough one. On one hand, if you've got a great dog, temperment, looks, etc, it's just one step better than breeding for those same qualities.

But then, isn't half the fun of raising a puppy just seeing how they will turn out?

I think I would have to say no. But who knows if I would change my mind if we had that option and price wasn't a concern.....

That's really a good question though....

Rick


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

NO No way.IT might look the same,but it would not act the same.
The old saying,"you can't go back" is true in this case. Always look ahead to what MIGHT be,NOT what was.
Shane


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> IT might look the same,but it would not act the same.


I'm thinking more for qualities that a person would breed for. If your dog has all the breedable qualities, I could see someone thinking about cloning for those purposes. I mean, some people are forever breeding for their "perfect" golden.

So I'm just saying it would be a tough decision. And fortunately, not one I'll ever have to make.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think so...lol. Maybe if I could somehow clone out the bad qualities and make some sort of super dog...lol.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't think so...lol. Maybe if I could somehow clone out the bad qualities and make some sort of super dog...lol.


I thought Tucker was a 'Super Dog'.... :uhoh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No... he's a bad puppy...lol I love him dearly but my gawd, I can't keep him out of the gardens if my life depended on it.... I've tried everything people suggested..only thing to do now is buy a fence or tie him up.

:doh: He just doesn't listen no matter what I do...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have Romeo cloned, my first Golden, and raise him *my way* and wow he'd be awesome... the genetics were sure there- hell he was awesome anyway. I didn't get him until he was six.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would clone Benji because I just love everything about him! With Maisie I would clone her but without the past we don't know about. We are still learning things with her everyday. We can tell she has been abused in someway if your leg goes near her (if you cross your legs over) then she will run a mile. It was the same when dad used to raise his arms above his head. Thats is what I would change, make sure she had a good up bringing. (Sorry, written quite a lot!)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I love each of them for different reasons, and will love the next for who they are - so no, prob. wouldn't want to clone.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

No. Jazz is my second golden. He has different traits from my first, but I don't love him any more or less. If I'd cloned my first dog, who was a wonderful dog, I'd never have known Jazz, who is wonderful in different ways.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

As much as I love them to death, I think that would be a little wierd for me.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

no way cos no other goldie could replace arnie hes unique and i would like him to stay that way


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Heck, I would have fifteen copies of Jess-man, if I could.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes I would clone both of my dogs! But only if I was to be the one to raise them...I wouldnt clone for distribution!

I love my girls personalilties...I would hope that I could bring out their sweet qualities again...and perhaps 'fix' some of my training flaws!

I would like to think that Lexi would not have some of the issues she has if she had proper early socialization...it would be nice to see her be all she could be...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably not since I've read that they are not as long lived as the original.........even though I love my girls to death and feel that Penny is that "once in a lifetime" dog as long as they are messing with Mother Nature, I'd rather them develop the "live as long as I do " pill.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

NO WAY!!! I've seen too many creepy movies about that!!!

Besides, my dogs are all 1 of a kind!!

remember that cat in Pet Semetary....he wasn't so nice the second time around........LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Definitely not! I could never replace them that way. Part of the joy of getting a new pet, is seeing what their distinct personility and relationship with their owners would be.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm voting no since she had a congenital problem which led to her death at 1yr. No sense in cloning in that case, but if science could "fix" the problem with Katie and then clone her so she would be healthy and live long, I'd say sure that would be fine as she was a great dog.


----------

